# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Shënohet 65 vjetori i lindjes së Bill Clintonit

## fegi

Publikuar: 19.08.2011 - 
Prishtinë, Ferizaj, 19 gusht- Me organizimin e Miqve të Amerikës, sot në Kosovë,   u shënua 65 vjetori i lindjes së ish- kryetarit të SHBA-ve Bill Clinton

Aktivitet për këtë ditëlindje u zhvilluan në Prishtinë e në Ferizaj.

Kemi konsideruar se Ferizaj ia ka për borxh ta nderoj në mënyrë të veçant presidentin Clinton, i cili e pati vizituar Ferizajn si qytetin  e parë në Kosovë, theksoi Agim Rexhepi, drejtues i Shoqatës Miqtë e Amerikës. 

Paradite në Prishtinë, Sheshi Bill Clinton, ishte pastruar dhe ishte  ndërruar flamuri i SHBA-ve me një më të ri, ndërsa nç mbrëmje në Ferizaj, krahas fjalëve plot miradije për figurën e tij, shfaqeshin edhe pamje nga vizita e tij në Kosovë. 

Vendimi i tij për të ndërhyrë në Kosovë ishte vendim që ndryshoi shekullin, u shpreh Naim Ferati drejtor i Drejtorisë komunale për kulturë rini dhe sport. 

Zëvendësministri i kulturës Hajdin Abazi veçoi faktin se  në mbyllje të mileniumit të dytë pas Krishtit qëndrimi i tij ndaloi një masakër të pushtetit serb mbi popullin e pafajshëm.

----------


## fegi

William "Bill" Jefferson Clinton lindi më 19 gusht të vitit 1946 në Hope, Arkansas. Bill Klintoni është politikan dhe ishte kryetar shteti në ShBA në vitet 1993-2001.
Bill Klintoni gjatë kohës së mandatit të tij si kryetar i shtetit më të fortë në botë ndikojë në aprovimin dhe realizimin e vendimeve të OKB për intervenimin e NATO-s në Luftën e Kosovës në vitin 1999



Bill Clinton, ose me emrin e plotë William Jefferson Blythe i IV, është lindur më 19 gusht 1946 në Hope në shtetin federal Arkansas. Babain e tij Williama Jeffersona Blythea i III-të kurr nuk e njohu , i cili ishte agjent tregtarë dhe humbi jetën në nji fatkeqësi komunikacioni disa muaj para se të lind Billi. Pas vdekjes së babit Billi dhe nëna e tij kuptuan se babai i tij ishte i martuar edhe me sëpaku edhe tri gra tjera në të njejten kohë dhe se Billi e kishte edhe nji vëlla dhe nji motër nga babai , të cilët kurr nuk i takoi.


Bill Clinton në fëmijëri
Pasi që nëna e tij u martua, Billi e mori emrin William Jefferson Clinton. Si fëmij i vogël Billi jetoi më të ëmën, Virginia Cassidy Blythe, dhe me prindërit e sajë në Hope. Kur Billi i mbushi nji vit e ëma e tij shkoi New Orleans për tu shkolluar për infermiere-anesteziologe dhe dy vitet në vijim për Billin ishin kujdesur prindërit e së ëmës. Kur Billi i kishte mbushr 4 vjet e ëma e tij ishte martuar me Rogera Clintonin, më vonë shitës i automobilave në Hope. Dy vite më vonë prinderit ishin shpërngulur në Hot Springs në Arkansas.
Jeta për Billin dhe të ëmën e tij aspak nuk ishte e lehtë. Rogeri ishte alkoholist dhe bixhozgji dhe shpesh paratë e fituara I humbte duke luajtur bixhoz, jo vetëm të tia por edhe të bashkëshortës së tij.
Nganjiher edhe e kishte rrah dhe maltretuar gruan e tij ndërsa Billin dhe vëllaun e tij më të vogël Rojer Junorin , i cili kishte lindur në vitin 1956 i maltretonte verbalisht.
Billi ishte shum lidhëur me të ëmën e vet dhe nganjiher ishte munduar ta mbronte të ëmën nga njerki i cili e rrahte. Kjo e solli edhe deri te konfliktet serioze me njerkun etij. Si nxënës i shkollës së mesme , Billi më në fund u pajtua me njerkun e tij, i cili kishte vdekur nga kanceri në vitin 1967.
Clintoni dy vite vijoi shkollën katoliko-romake para se të regjistrohet në shkollën publike në Hot Springs. Ishte nxënës tërheqës dhe me sukses të shkelqyeshëm.
Në vitin 1963. pas vitit të parë të gjimnazit , Clintoni ishte zgjedhur njëri nga dy përfaqsuesit nga Arkansasi në programin e qeverisë për student në Boys Nation.
Në kuadër të këtij programi ishte debatuar për për të drejta e e qytetarëve. Me këtë rast në kuadër të këtij programi takohet me kryatarin J.F. Kennedyem në Shtëpinë e Bardhë.
Clintooni kreu gjimnazin në vitin 1964. dhe u regjistrua në universitetin Georgetown në Washington, ku zgjoi interesim për mardhenjet ndërkombtare. Gjat gjith shkollimit çdo here ishte zgjedhur kryestar i klasës. Gjat shkollimi ishte i angazhur të ndihmoj në punët e komitetit të Senatit për punë të jashtme të cilat i udhëhiqte senatori William Fulbright, demokrati nga Arkanzasi.
Clintoni ishte admirues i tij sepse kritikonte rrept përzierjen amerikane në luftën e Vjetnamit. Clintoni gjithashtu ishte simpatizues i lëvizjen zezake të viteve të 1960-ta.
Pas vrasjes së në vitin 1968 Martin Luther King (disa ditë para se ta kryej shkollimin), - që shkaktoi kryengritjen e zezakëve në disa qytete amerikane  Clintoni ishte vullnetar për të ndihmuar në ushqim dhe veshmbathje për njerzit qëkishin mbetë pa shtëpi.
Gjat vitit të dytë të studimve Clintoni fitoi bursën e Rhod dhe shkoi në universitetin e Oxfordit në Angli ku i kaloi dy vite . Në vitin 1970. Clintoni u regjistrua në Fakultetin juridik në universitetin e Yale . Shkollimin e pagoi duke punuar në punë të llojllojshme.Ketu e takoi Hillary Diane Rodham nag Chicagoja. Clintoni diplomoi juridikun në vitin 1973 dhe shkon në Fayetteville në Arkansas per të ligjiruar në fakultetin juridik të Arkanzasit me Hillarin u martuan 19 11 1975 të vetmin fëmij e kan Chelsea Victoria Clinton të lindur 27 shkurt 1980.


Guvernatori Clinton me kryetarin e atëhershëm Jimmyjem Carterom

[redakto]Karriera politike 1978-1992

[redakto]Guvernator i Arkansas
Pas diplomimit nga Yale Law School, Klinton u kthye në Arkansas dhe u bë profesor në Universitetin e Arkansas. Një vit më vonë, ai kandidoi për Shtëpinë e Përfaqësuesve në vitin 1974. Detyrë, John Paul Hammerschmidt, mundi Klinton nga një% 52-48% diferencë. Pa opozitës në zgjedhjet e përgjithshme, Klinton u zgjodh Arkansas Prokurori i Përgjithshëm në vitin 1976. Klinton, si sapozgjedhur Guvernatori i shtetit Arkansas takimit me presidentin Jimmy Carter në vitin 1978.
Klinton u zgjodh Guvernator i Arkansas në 1978, duke e bërë atë guvernator të re në vend, në moshën tridhjetë e dy. Ai ka punuar mbi reformën arsimore dhe rrugët Arkansas, me gruan e Hillari udhëheq një komitet të suksesshme në reformën e kujdesit shëndetësor urbane. Megjithatë, mandati i tij përfshinte një automjet jopopullore të taksave motorike dhe zemërimit të qytetarëve mbi ikjen e refugjatëve Kuban (nga boatlift Mariel) arrestuan në Fort Chaffee në vitin 1980. Monroe Schwarzlose e Kingsland në Cleveland County, anketuarve 31% të votave kundër Klinton në primar Demokratike guvernatorit të 1980. Disa sugjeruan papritur pjesëmarrja Schwarzlose votuesve foreshadowed humbjen Klinton në zgjedhjet e përgjithshme të atij viti nga sfidant White republikan Frank D.. Klinton si dikur shaka, ai ishte ish-guvernatori i ri në historinë e vendit. Informacione të tjera: zgjedhje Arkansas guvernatorit, 1980
Klinton u bashkua me Bruce Lindsey e fortë mik i ligjit të Wright, Lindsey dhe Jennings, edhe pse ai kaloi shumicën e dy viteve të ardhshme të punës për fushatën e re e tij zgjedhore. Klinton u zgjodh guvernator dhe mbajtur përsëri punën e tij për dhjetë vjet. Informacione të tjera: zgjedhje Arkansas guvernatorit, 1982
Ai ndihmoi në Arkansas transformojnë ekonominë e saj dhe të përmirësojë ndjeshëm sistemin arsimor shtetëror. Ai u bë një figurë kryesore ndër demokratët e Re. Demokratëve të Ri, të organizuar brenda Këshillit të Lidershipit Demokratik (DLC) ishin një degë e Partisë Demokratike, që bëri thirrje për reforma sociale dhe qeveri më e vogël, një politikë të mbështetur nga dy demokratët dhe republikanët . Ai shërbeu si Kryetar i Shoqatës Kombëtare të Guvernatorëve të 1986-1987, duke e çuar atë në një audiencë përtej Arkansas.
Klinton bërë rritjen ekonomike, krijimin e vendeve të punës dhe përmirësimin e prioriteteve të larta arsimore. Për të moshuarit, ai u largua nga taksa e shitjes medikamente dhe rritur në shtëpi pronë e përjashtimit të taksave.
Në fillim të viteve 1980, Klinton e bëri reformën e sistemit të arsimit Arkansas një përparësi kryesore. Arsimi Arkansas Komiteti i Standardeve, i kryesuar nga gruaja e Klintonit, avokat dhe Legal Services Corporation karrige Hillary Rodham Clinton, sukses në reformimin e sistemit arsimor, duke e shndërruar atë nga më të keq në popull, në një më të mirë. Kjo është konsideruar nga shumë arritje më e madhe e governorship Klinton. Klinton dhe komisioneve janë përgjegjës për përmirësimin e programeve arsimore shtetërore, sidomos shpenzojnë më shumë për shkollat, rritjen e mundësive për fëmijët e talentuar, një rritje në arsimin profesional, rritjen e pagave të mësimdhënësve, përfshirjen e një shumëllojshmëri të gjerë të kurseve, si dhe testimi i detyrueshëm për mësues që aspirojnë edukatorët.
Clinton personale dhe aktivitetet e biznesit gjatë viteve 1980 përfshinin transaksione që u bë bazë e hetimit Whitewater, i cili më vonë ndjekur administrata e tij presidenciale. Pas hetimeve të gjerë gjatë disa viteve, nuk u bënë padi kundër Clintons lidhur me vite në Arkansas .
[redakto]Demokratike paraprake presidenciale të 1988
Guvernatori dhe znj Klinton marrë pjesë Darka nderuar Transmetimeve Kombëtar në Shtëpinë e Bardhë me Presidentin Ronald Reagan dhe zonja e parë Nancy Reagan, 1987. Megjithëse Guvernatori Klinton kishte pak të bëjë me politikë kombëtare në kohën, Hillari Rodham kishte, disa vite më parë, u përplasën mbi financimin e Shërbimeve Juridike Korporata me Presidentin Regan si kryesues organizatë, një pozicion ajo u emërua nga Presidenti Karter.
Në vitin 1987 ka pasur spekulime të medias Klinton do të hyjë garë pas pastaj-Nju Jork Guvernatori Mario Cuomo nuk pranoi për të kandiduar e para Demokratike kontrabandist Gary Hart u tërhoq për shkak të zbulimit të pabesi martesore. Klinton vendosi të mbetet si guvernator i Arkansas (pas konsideratë për kandidaturën e mundshme të Hillary Rodham Clinton për guvernator, favorizuar në fillim, por vuri veton në fund të fundit, nga zonja e parë). [16] Për emërimin, Guvernatori i Massachusetts Klinton miratoi Michael Dukakis. Megjithatë, ai dha adresën e natës e hapjes në 1988 Konventa Demokratike Kombëtare, e cila ishte në televizion në shkallë kombëtare, por ai u kritikua për gjatësi. [30] Duke paraqitur veten si e moderuar dhe një anëtar i krahut demokrat i ri i Partisë Demokratike, ai u drejtua moderuar Lidershipit Demokratik Këshilli në 1990 dhe 1991.
[redakto]Fushata presidenciale 1992

Informacione të tjera: Partia Demokratike (Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës) paraprake presidenciale, 1992, Shtetet e Bashkuara të zgjedhjeve presidenciale, 1992, dhe Bill Klinton fushatë presidenciale, 1992
Për shkak të daljes së tij rinore ai u thirr shpesh "Boy Guvernatori". Në konkursin e parë, grupi parlamentar i Iowa, ai përfundoi një shumë të largët e tretë të Iowa Harkin senatorin Tom. Gjatë fushatës për raportet Hampshire New fillore e një çështje jashtëmartesore me Lule Gennifer dalë në sipërfaqe. Si Klinton ra larg prapa ish-senatori Masaçusets Paul Tsongas në sondazhet New Hampshire, [16] pas Super Bowl, Clinton dhe gruaja e tij Hillary shkoi në 60 minuta për të hedhur poshtë akuzat. Paraqitjen e tyre televizive ishte një rrezik të llogaritur por Klinton e rifitoi disa delegatë. Ai përfundoi e dyta në Tsongas në New Hampshire primar, por pas vjen keq në votime dhe në shifrat që vijnë vetëm për të fituar, mediat parë atë si një fitore. Në natën e zgjedhjeve, Klinton etiketuar veten "Comeback Kid". Ai përfundoi kryesor New Hampshire nga një përqindje të madhe. [16]
Fituar çmimet e madhe e Floridës dhe Texas dhe shumë paraprake Jugore Klinton dha një shembull mjaft i madh delegat. Megjithatë, ish-guvernatori i Kalifornisë Jerry Brown ishte shënuar fitore dhe Klinton ka ende për të fituar një garë të rëndësishme jashtë e Jugut e tij amtare. [16] [31]
Me nuk e madhe e shtetit e Jugut të mbetur, Klinton objektiv primar New York, i cili përmbante një numër të madh të delegatëve. Ai shënoi një fitore oshëtimë në New York City dhe fitoi, derdhje imazhin e tij si një kandidat rajonal. [31] Duke qenë shndërruar në kandidat konsensual, ai siguruar emërimin e Partisë Demokratike, duke përfunduar me një fitore në shtetin e Jerry Brown shtëpi e Kalifornisë. [16] Bill Clinton me Ross Perot, Pavarur, dhe Presidenti George HW Bush, Republikane, në një debat kombëtar.
Klinton fitoi zgjedhjet presidenciale 1992 (43,0% të votave) kundër detyrë Republikan George HW Bush (37,4% të votave) dhe miliarderin Ross Perot populiste, i cili u rendit si një (18,9% i pavarur e votimit) për një platformë të fokusuar në familje çështjeve, një pjesë e rëndësishme e suksesit Klinton ishte rënie e Bushit në miratimin publik. Sepse ratings Bushit miratim ishin në varg 80% gjatë Luftës së Gjirit, ai u përshkrua si unbeatable. Mirëpo, kur Presidenti Bush në kompromis me demokratët në një përpjekje për të ulur deficite Federale, ai reneged jo në premtimin e tij për të rritur taksat, duke dëmtuar vlerësimin e tij miratim. Clinton Bush dënoi në mënyrë të përsëritur për të bërë një premtim se ai nuk arriti të mbajë. Nga koha e zgjedhjeve, ekonomia ishte e vështira dhe Bush vlerësimin e tij pa miratimin peshë në pak mbi 40%. Së fundi, konservatorët janë bashkuar më parë nga anti-komunizmit, por me fund të Luftës së Ftohtë, partia mungonte një çështje e bashkimit. Kur Pat Buchanan dhe Pat Robertson drejtuar temat krishterë në Konventën Kombëtare Republikane, me Bush kritikuar Demokratët për mosdhënien e Perëndisë nga platforma e tyre, shumë u tjetërsuar moderuar.Klinton pastaj vuri të moderuar e tij, rekord "i ri demokrat" si guvernator i Arkansas , edhe pse disa në anën më liberale të partisë mbetur të dyshimta. [34] Shumë demokratët që mbështetën Ronald Reagan dhe Bush në zgjedhjet e mëparshme kaloi besnikërinë e tyre ndaj Klinton. Zgjedhjet e tij përfundoi dymbëdhjetë vitet e qeverisjes republikane të Shtëpisë së Bardhë, dhe njëzet e njëzet e katër viteve të mëparshme. Zgjedhjeve dha demokratëve kontrollin e plotë të Kongresit të Shteteve të Bashkuara. Kjo ishte hera e parë që kjo kishte ndodhur që nga presidenca e Jimmy Carter në fund të viteve 1970.
Megjithatë, gjatë fushatës pyetjet e konfliktit të interesit në lidhje me biznesin e shtetit dhe të fuqishme politikisht Rose Firma ligji, në të cilën Hillary Rodham Clinton ishte një partner, u ngrit. Klinton ruhet pyetje ishin të dyshimtë për shkak se të gjitha transaksionet me shtetit ishin zbritur para të përcaktimit të paguajë Hillari e fortë. [36] [15] shqetësim i mëtejshëm u ngrit kur Bill Clinton njoftoi se, me Hillari, votuesit do të marrë dy presidentët "për çmimin e një ".
[redakto]Kryesia, 1993-2001

[redakto]Termi pari, 1993-1997
Klinton u inaugurua si Presidenti i 42 i Shteteve të Bashkuara më 20 janar, 1993. Në adresën e tij të parë ai deklaroi:
Demokracia jonë duhet të jetë jo vetëm zili e botës, por motori i rinovimit tona. Nuk ka asgjë të keqe me të Amerikës se nuk mund të shërohet me atë që është e drejtë me Amerikën. [38]
Menjëherë pas marrjes së detyrës, Klinton të nënshkruar Familja dhe mjekësore Lini Akti i 1993, i cili i kërkoi punëdhënësit të mëdha për të lejuar punonjësve për të marrë pushim pa pagesë për të shtatzënisë apo një gjendje të rëndë shëndetësore. Ndërsa ky veprim ishte popullor, Klinton përpjekje për të përmbushur një premtim i fushatës e lejimit të hapur meshkujt homoseksual dhe femrat për të shërbyer në forcat e armatosura mori kritika nga u nis (për të qenë shumë paraprake në promovimin e të drejtave homoseksual) dhe nga të drejtë (të cilët kundërshtuan çdo përpjekje për të lejuar homoseksualë për të shërbyer). Pas debatit shumë, Kongresi zbatuar "Mos pyet, mos i thoni" politikën, duke deklaruar si homoseksualë për sa kohë mbajnë sekret seksualitetin e tyre, ata mund të shërbejë në ushtarak. Disa avokatë të drejtat e homoseksualëve kritikuar Klinton për të mos shkuar aq larg sa dhe e akuzoi atë për premtimin e tij duke bërë fushatë për të marrë vota dhe kontributeve. [39] [40] Këto avokatë mendojnë Klinton duhet të ketë të integruar ushtarake me urdhër ekzekutiv, duke vënë në dukje Presidenti Harry Truman përdorur ekzekutiv qëllim që të racore desegregate forcat e armatosura. Mbrojtësit e Klintonit argumentojnë një urdhër ekzekutiv mund të ketë bërë që Senati Demokratike për të shkruar përjashtimin e homoseksualëve në ligj, potencialisht duke e bërë të vështirë për t'u integruar ushtarake në të ardhmen. [3] Më vonë në presidencën e tij, në vitin 1999, Clinton tha se ai nuk mendoj çdo person serioz mund të thonë se rruga politikë ishte zbatuar nuk ishte "jashtë vesh." [41]
Administrata Klinton filloi e parë zyrtare e internetit Shtëpinë e Bardhë më 21 tetor, 1994. [42] [43] Kjo u pasua nga tre versionet e më shumë, duke rezultuar në edicionin e fundit filluar në vitin 2000. [44] [45] internetit në Shtëpinë e Bardhë u pjesë e një lëvizje më të gjerë të administratës Klinton në drejtim të web-bazë të komunikimit. Sipas Robert Longley ", Klinton dhe Gore ishin përgjegjës për të shtypur pothuajse të gjitha agjencitë federale, sistemin gjyqësor të SHBA dhe ushtrinë amerikane mbi internetin, kështu hapjen e qeverisë e Amerikës për më shumë shtetas të Amerikës se kurrë më parë. Më 17 korrik, 1996, Presidenti Klinton lëshoi Ekzekutiv Rendit 13.011 - Ministri federal i Teknologjisë së Informacionit, urdhërimin krerët e të gjitha agjencive federale të shfrytëzojë plotësisht teknologjinë e informacionit për të informacionit të agjencisë lehtë të qasshme për publikun. "[46] Bill Clinton me Ambasadorin Harry Shvarc i cili negocioi heqjen e sanksioneve të mbetura në Afrikën e Jugut
Gjithashtu në vitin 1993, Klinton controversially mbështetur ratifikimin e Marrëveshjes së Amerikës së Veriut për Tregti të Lirë nga Senati Amerikan. Klinton, së bashku me shumicën e aleatëve të tij Demokratike Leadership Komiteti, i mbështetur fuqimisht masat e tregtisë së lirë, nuk ka mbetur, megjithatë, të fortë-mosmarrëveshje brenda partisë. Opozitës kryesisht erdhën nga anti-republikanëve tregtisë, demokratët proteksionist dhe përkrahësit e Ross Perot. Ligji u miratua shtëpi me 234 vota kundër 200 kundërshtuar (132 republikanët dhe demokratët 102 votimit në favor, 156 demokratët, 43 republikanët, të pavarur dhe 1 kundër). Traktati u ratifikua pastaj nga Senati dhe nënshkruar në ligj nga Presidenti më 1 janar, 1994. [47]
Klinton Bill Brady nënshkruan në ligj më 30 nëntor, 1993, i cili vuri një pesë-ditore periudhë pritje për blerjet pistoletë. Ai gjithashtu zgjeruar Income Tax Credit Earned, një subvencion për punëtorë të ardhura të ulëta. [29]
Një nga pikat më të shquar në axhendën legjislative Klinton ishte rezultat i një grup pune të kryesuar nga Hillary Clinton, e cila ishte një reformë e kujdesit shëndetësor plan që synon arritjen e mbulimit universale nëpërmjet një plani të kujdesit shëndetësor kombëtar. Edhe pse fillimisht i pranuar në qarqet politike, ai u ndëshkua në fund të fundit edhe nga opozita e organizuar nga konservatorët, Shoqata Mjekësore Amerikane, dhe industrinë e sigurimit shëndetësor. Megjithatë, Xhon F. Harris, një biograf i Klintonit, shtetet programi dështuar për shkak të mungesës së koordinimit brenda Shtëpinë e Bardhë. Pavarësisht mbajtjes së partisë së tij një shumicë në Kongres, përpjekje për të krijuar një sistem kombëtar të kujdesit shëndetësor në fund të fundit vdekur. Kjo ishte humbja e parë kryesore legjislative të administratës Klinton. Dy muaj më vonë, pas dy vjet e kontrollit të Partisë Demokratike, Demokratët humbi kontrollin e Kongresit në zgjedhjet afatmesme në vitin 1994, për herë të parë në dyzet vjet.
Klinton nënshkroi Omnibus Buxheti Pajtimi Akti i 1993, në gusht të vitit 1993, që miratoi Kongresi pa një votim Republikane. Është shkurtuar taksat për pesëmbëdhjetë milion familjet me të ardhura të ulëta, ka bërë shkurtime të taksave në dispozicion të 90% të bizneseve të vogla, dhe e ngriti taksat për 1,2% më të pasura të tatimpaguesve. [49] Përveç kësaj, përmes zbatimit të kufizimeve të shpenzimeve, është e mandatuar buxhet të balancuar për një numër vitesh.
Në 1997 Senatorët Ted Kennedy, një demokrat, dhe Orrin Hatch, një republikan, bashkuar me Hillary Rodham Clinton dhe stafin e saj dhe arriti në miratimin e legjislacionit formimin shëndetësor të fëmijëve Programi i Sigurimeve, më e madhe (e suksesshme) reformën e kujdesit shëndetësor në vitet e Klinton Kryesisë. Kjo njëjtë të vitit Hillari Klinton shepherded Miratimi dhe Familjet e sigurt Akti përmes Kongresit dhe dy vjet më vonë Rodham Clinton arriti të ndihmuar të kalojë Foster Care Akti i Pavarësisë. Bill Clinton mbështet dy ligjeve si dhe nënshkruar dy prej tyre në ligj.
[redakto]

----------


## Enii

urime Billit , tani do ta shijoje pensionin ...:-)

----------

